# Question about spray painting interiors



## alanbj (Feb 19, 2009)

just throw gallons of paint against the wall it should cover something..lol.
I always spray the ceiling first then spray trim if not brushing.I have never had to touch up a ceiling from trim over spray use a 215-315 and you will be fine:thumbsup: the only touch up I do is when I cut my own hair..lol:w00t:


----------



## FRISCODEKOY (Apr 25, 2010)

TRIM first then mask it off w/ 3M masking products.(not a sales rep just a religiouse user) Using low tack tape mask w/8" paper for base tape it to the floor, 12" for door jamb bubbles (outside of casing to outside of casing. Then paint the walls and ceiling, unless the ceiling is a diffrent color then just paint the walls then mask with some 99" plastic from the corner down. then finish the ceiling out. No worrieing about over spray. The money spent on thease products will save you in time and the cost isn't so bad. The results will speak for themself. dont forget to pull the tape before the paint starts to set up so you dont get tape pulls. Also a great way to run the job is to have a helper or 2 show up a coulpe of hrs. a head of you to take care of the masking steps between coats. Then you can chase him from job to job with out too much down time while waiting for paint to dry. Plus that gives you time to clean your machine out between jobs. As long as you can juggle timming throughout the different jobs you could work 2-3 decent size jobs in a week with minimal staffing. A good investment if your running BIG jobs is mabe another sprayer to leave on site between coats, saves on site set up and break down, and los of fans to keep the air moving and you'll be less prone to humidity runs. tHE BIGGER YOU GET THE MORE TOOLS YOU'LL NEEED, even if your staffing stayes the some. you will save time buy having multiples to leave at each site that is in progress. Staying steady can also save you money too by using the jobs to store you equiptment and save on storage costs.


----------

